# cali meet! ventura county!



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

*cali meet! ventura county! pictures inside! page2*

a few friends out here in ventura county were talking and we would like to have a meet here in oxnard, now for sure from the people that live in ventura county there will be about 15-20 cars guaranteed to show up so i wanted to see who would be interested in coming to our city and having a meet here? we are thinking about the 4th of jan. which is a sunday and plenty of time to let you guys know in advance...if you guys are interested in showing up i guarantee you will not be dissapointed! we are very cool and put alot of work into our cars!
i will post up pics of our cars that will be there to help encourage you guys to come down!


----------



## Ise-r specvI (Dec 7, 2003)

*pictures*

here are some cars that are going to be there, not 100% on the skyline


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Greg and I already talked, and I possibly have 5 of my guys going too!!


----------



## Ise-r specvI (Dec 7, 2003)

kool man see you guys there


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Were down to go up there too. we have like 6 guys to up there too.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

this is going to be a good turnout!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm going to do my best to attempt to make it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im there, i got the best nissan in the 805. j/k, far from it. Ive seen mostly all the cars in person and let me tell u guys that u guys will NOT be disappointed if u show up.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

oh shoot. i'll go if that skyline will be there! where is oxford tho? haha......


----------



## Ise-r specvI (Dec 7, 2003)

were not definate on the skyline cuz it has some work being done to it. oXnard is an hour north of L.A.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

bump!


anyone else interested in joining us? were all a bunch of cool ppl and this shiet is gonna be fun.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

still waitn for directions


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

im going south for new years and depending on how my car is running i may show up, ill be passing that way anyway. got to get rid of a few bugs though.


----------



## Ise-r specvI (Dec 7, 2003)

just go to yahoo maps and type in 
2101 Mandalay Beach Rd
Oxnard CA 93035 

thats the address for the mandalay beach resort, but it should be on the same road down the street. its a big park on the side of the main road, hard to miss. youll see cars there.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

alrite, were only a couple days away from this meet, anyone else interested in joining us?


----------



## billablong818 (Dec 31, 2003)

i am an hour east away so i will probably come.. i am very new to the board, btw, just registered.. i'm sure i'll have a great time here.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

this is the map to the location!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

damn ok im an hour and a half on the other side of LA i dunno if i can make it but ill try. if you need to call me call sam and get my number.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

some guy told my friend about this meet yesterday....we'll probably be there.....i hope you guys dont mind me bringing my lil hatch to the meet


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Hey guys, I just got back from a x-mas trip to mexico last night. I miss the boards and I especially miss my car. I saw so many sentras I felt home sick. Too bad I didn't come earlier I would of attended this meet. I have so much to do today. Please take lots of pics. 
Hey Jay, whats new with you?


----------



## Ise-r specvI (Dec 7, 2003)

pics here
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=74790


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, it was a really good turn out with over 30cars, rsenal200sx where were u at?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

My car too a shit on me. that morning.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Great turnout*

:cheers: Thanks for all of the peeps who showed.... Esp. Greg Dupree and Seb from Specialty Z of Woodland Hills. We know he's busy man as it shows from the nice work he's done. For those who didnt make it you missed out, afterwards we went for a drive through the canyons at a fairly fast rates of speed....


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Great Pics. I was busy that day  Im glad you guys had fun.


----------



## Ise-r specvI (Dec 7, 2003)

i would like to thanks for all the people that came. that was a greaaaaaaaat meet. lookin forward to see you guys again in the future...maybe anually at least. And GREG we did it man!!! OXnard is on the MAp...haha. once again thanks guys.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that meet was the third pretty big, last year mossy's show and the meet in OC were pretty big, this meet was prolly right behind that, pretty cool, we didnt see ANY altimas, and no maximas either lol


----------



## g20t 2nr (Jan 3, 2004)

pics from the meet


----------



## BUMPERLESSSER (Jun 17, 2004)

*New Here*

undefinedundefinedI LIVE IN TH OX AND I WAS JUST WONDERING WHATS UP WITH YOU GUYS AND THIS WHOLE JAN. THING. AND I WAS WONDERING DO U GUYS MEET UP ANYWHERE ON RACE NIGHT?


se_nismo said:


> a few friends out here in ventura county were talking and we would like to have a meet here in oxnard, now for sure from the people that live in ventura county there will be about 15-20 cars guaranteed to show up so i wanted to see who would be interested in coming to our city and having a meet here? we are thinking about the 4th of jan. which is a sunday and plenty of time to let you guys know in advance...if you guys are interested in showing up i guarantee you will not be dissapointed! we are very cool and put alot of work into our cars!
> i will post up pics of our cars that will be there to help encourage you guys to come down!


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*I hang out at the races*

Crispy creame parking lot, white 93' 300zx w/ wings west body kit Stillen wing.... stop by and say hello


BUMPERLESSSER said:


> undefinedundefinedI LIVE IN TH OX AND I WAS JUST WONDERING WHATS UP WITH YOU GUYS AND THIS WHOLE JAN. THING. AND I WAS WONDERING DO U GUYS MEET UP ANYWHERE ON RACE NIGHT?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

wow.....old thread bumpin' im from oxnard 2 mang


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

is the owner of the skyline from point magu?? the army base??. Well when is it i live in woodland hills and ill bring my 180sx to the meet


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

this meet is over man....it was held in january.


----------

